# Manuals for tube frame tiller



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

Just got a tiller for my 1556 through eBay. Tiller is 22" with 8" extension kit installed. I think the tiller predates my 1556 and I did have to grind a tiny bit off the right most hitch bracket on the rear axle to make it fit. Will give it some TLC over the winter but it runs nice and I tilled 50' or so in my garden/mud bog to try it out.

I'm looking for manuals to help me give the tiller a tune up and get it ready for spring. Anyone have any suggestions where I might find copies online?

I think it's a 18608, 9 or 10. Anyone have any good ideas how to tell them apart as the decals are all gone?

Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Henry
Is that a red one with the curved shield? That would be form around 65-67? If it's a green one with the curved shield it would be early 60's. 

I think aguysmiley has the red one. I don't know if he has any manuals. There really isn't much to do with these except check the oil level and tighten any loose parts. You may have a vent plug, I'm not sure but the newer ones do, just check that it's clear.


----------



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

It is a red one with a curved shield. It's in pretty good shape but there are a number of bent over nails and miscellaneous bolts where I know there should be pins. Rather than just use whatever I can fit in the holes, I'd like to know what types and sizes of hardware should be used. I've found the Bolens manuals very helpful for this with my snow caster, mower deck and 1556.

I think my 1556 is a 1982 by default. Is this true as far as you know?

I've been very successful at finding copies of the manuals I need thus far, thanks to all the good Bolens folks on the 'net.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Henry
The 1556 was made in 1972. Your tiller is from the early-mid 60's. The tiller I have is also red but the next in the series. It's got a beefier gear housing and an angled shield. My model # is 18616-01. I think I posted the parts diagram here before.

Where are the bent over nails? Are they holding the hood and leveling board together? There was originally one rod for the tiller and a shorter one for the extension. They were secured with 3/32 x 3/4 cotter pins. The hardware would probably be the same for yours and mine.

The tubeframes only lasted 16 years from 1962-1978. The 1556-01, 02, and 03 were all made in 1972. Must have been subtle changes.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Henry
Found some more info on the 1556. The 1556-01 had a metal gas tank, different front axle, spindles, and tie rods than the 1556-02 and 1556-03. The 1556-02 and 1556-03 had a plastic gas tank.

The 1556-01 and 1556-02 had a 14.7:1 rear axle ratio and the 1556-03 had a 17.8:1 rear axle ratio.

I'll let you know if I find anything else.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Henry,

I posted a new thread with some tiller manuals that may help you.
Here is the link:
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6765


----------



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

sixchows,

Thanks for all the info. With the 1556 being made for just 1 year, I'm curious how many were made. I feel somewhat lucky to have what seems to be a fairly rare but good model. I'm sure my tune will change if I ever start looking for many 1556 specific parts. Thankfully Bolens did a good job sharing parts across models.

Any idea if the curved-shield tillers have any weaknesses? My garden is 30'x80' and is somewhat rocky. Also, do these tillers have any depth guides? Mine has a bracket on the underside of the gear box with a few holes in it but there is nothing there.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

henry

That bracket may have held the shoe that someone removed to get a little more depth.
30 x 80 should be no problem. Try to remove any visible bigger rocks first. They won't bend the tines unless the tines are very worn. The rocks can jam the tiller by getting caught up under the hood. I'm sure it's happened a million times before to this tiller but it's always better to avoid it if you can. 

As for the 1556 parts changes, there shouldn't be any problems. At this point in it's life most if not all parts will be used. So for example to swap out the entire front axle, spindles and tie rods from another tubeframe would be easy and fairly cheap. I didn't compare the part #'s to newer tubeframes but I would guess that the 1556-01 would use older front end parts shared by previous tubeframe models and the 1556-02 and 03 would use parts from the newer than 1972 tubframes. As whole assemblies they should be interchangeable. The same for the rear axle.
Don't really know how many of each model were ever made but it would be interesting to find out. Maybe even have a model specific registry like with classic cars. Just a thought!


----------

